# Time to get off train and stretch your legs?



## dande (Sep 30, 2019)

Last time we took a long distance train Florida to NY DH was a smoker and I seem to remember there were stations were there was a few minutes that you could get off and have a smoke. No longer a smoker but are there still stops on the Silver Meteor/Star where you could get off for a couple of minutes and just stretch hour legs?


----------



## pennyk (Sep 30, 2019)

Yes. On the Meteor, the regular smoke/fresh air stops are Orlando, JAX, SAV (usually), RVR, WAS. Overnight, I believe Florence is also a fresh air stop.

I do not take the Star regularly, but, if I remember correctly, they are Tampa, ORL, JAX, SAV, Raleigh, RVR, WAS. (maybe Columbia also, but the times are pretty late/too early for me)

BTW, if you think you may have more questions, it is much easier to ask questions as a member than as a guest. It is free and easy to register. Also, as a member, you have the ability to send private messages to other members. Think about it.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 30, 2019)

pennyk said:


> Yes. On the Meteor, the regular smoke/fresh air stops are Orlando, JAX, SAV (usually), RVR, WAS. Overnight, I believe Florence is also a fresh air stop.



All of the above are correct as they are all crew change points.


----------

